# Holy Crap I Saw the Video



## fureverywhere (Oct 27, 2015)

I just heard this on the news a few minutes ago but hear it went viral yesterday. WHAT on earth was that sorry butt ************* idiot thinking? I mean when I heard the report...belligerant student blahblahblah. Okay wait a second here. I've had some teaching experience and had teens of my own. Teenagers can be the most hateful creatures you'll ever have to deal with I'm not proud of it but my middle girl at 16 pushed so very many buttons one night that I totally would have given her a well deserved beating. Fortunately someone stopped me and that's totally not my nature anyways.

But as a teacher or law enforcement in schools you try every avenue for discipline except being physical. You can restrain a student who is a threat to themselves or others or is outright trying to attack you. But my G-d that video...there's another clip of this baboon doing serious weight lifting. The student is female and appears rather slightly built. If you can't bear to watch the video...he picks up her sitting at her desk and flings both of them. Roid rage much? I hope they nail this guy so hard he won't even be able to be a supermarket bagger when they're done.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 27, 2015)

I caught this on the news as well and I'm horrified at this conduct, and that the teacher allowed it!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 27, 2015)

Yeah...  Unbelievable isn't it?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 27, 2015)

I saw that on the news too, this happens far too often.  This cop is said to have done similar things in the past, only not video taped previously.  I'm glad these things are finally coming to light through the use of videos, that's the only way justice will be served.

  A defiant teenage girl, refusing to put away her cell phone or leave the classroom.  Let's just call in "America's Finest" and have her body-slammed to the floor unnecessarily, she's lucky she wasn't shot and killed by this hothead.  If this cop cannot control a teenage girl, at most with the use of handcuffs, then he needs to ask for another cop to assist, and give half his paycheck to him afterward, for controlling the situation without escalating it, and without senselessly battering a citizen.  Amazing!


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 27, 2015)

I came to this late. Was watching it being covered on tonight's news a day later. I watched for at least fifteen minutes before I found out she was a girl and black. This was CNN too. These stories are being handled with extreme care. Law enforcement across the country is blaming them for an increase in crime, and I can see that being a problem. The cops are hesitant to risk law suits and dismissal, and the criminals and just plain rowdies are encouraged to push the limits. No. I am *not *defending this cop. The video shows quite obviously he was way over the top. Incidentally, that was not the clip that CNN showed. Theirs made it hard to determine what was going on.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 27, 2015)

What's sad is on another site the usual arch conservatives are stepping up to bat defending the officer. From their perspective you have these defiant children, some of them larger than the adults they're threatening. Of course we try the logic that this child was neither threatening nor big...she looks very slight actually...these people have their fingers in their ears. Even a child cursing in your face doesn't excuse tossing them like a bowling ball.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 28, 2015)

people can say what they want...  BUT... I will "bet the farm" that officer would have NOT done that to a little 16 y/o  blue eyed blonde.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 28, 2015)

Unbelievable. 

Not only that student but another girl who protested what he was doing.

And what was the reason for such a violent arrest?



> Both girls were charged with disturbing schools and released to their parents.



As I said, unbelievable!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 28, 2015)

There is no defense for the officer's behavior but you can believe she was provoking him...


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 28, 2015)

That's what teens do. Adults have to behave better than teens.

I can't understand why a school has a police officer enforcing discipline.
I would have ordered him out of the class room. 
If he wouldn't go I'd have dismissed the class.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 28, 2015)

But have you taught in some of these tough schools?  My son left teaching high school because of the lack of parental and administrative support when it came to disruptive students.  This was in the day when there were no officers in schools.  It seems that officers have been the "solution" to a problem with no solution...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 28, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> There is no defense for the officer's behavior but you can believe she was provoking him...



No... that "other angle" where it supposedly showed her "punching" the cop showed that he already had her halfway to the floor when her left arm flew up to his shoulder.  That could have been a reflex..

As for here "provoking him?"   I don't care what she may have said to him.. it certainly didn't warrant that type of response..  My GOD!!   He literally threw her across the room!  

BUT...  I guess that's ok because according to some news reports he can't be racist because he is dating a Black woman...   My guess is he beats the hell out of her too.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 28, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> But have you taught in some of these tough schools?  My son left teaching high school because of the lack of parental and administrative support when it came to disruptive students.  This was in the day when there were no officers in schools.  It seems that officers have been the "solution" to a problem with no solution...




Are you saying that that is the way tough kids... should be treated?

Somehow it simply doesn't surprise me that there are people who would come out in defense of this moron's actions.  Really.. black or white or purple.. this was a SIXTEEN YEAR OLD GIRL!...  Yes she was being a snot.. and refused to give up her phone.  According to the witness, her only crime was looking at her phone during class.. Of course kids seldom do THAT... right?


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 28, 2015)

Tough? She was bored in a maths lesson and was playing with her phone.
Then she refused to surrender it.
Defiance is not the same as acting tough.

The teacher could have defused it by other means.

I have taught in a school where I had to control the class by the power of my glare to stop them from escaping through the window.
They were defying me because I said they weren't being dismissed until they were quiet.
Hard to handle? Yes.
Tough? Not really but then none of them carried weapons other than the occasional raw egg.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 28, 2015)

Yes, the schools have dramatically changed when it comes to controlling behavior.  Efforts have been made with universal techniques such as Behavior Management, Reality Therapy, and recently Conflict Resolution to no avail because everyone had tp participate.  This meant students, administors, and parents had to attend training sessions.  It has never worked for obvious reasons...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 28, 2015)

And what exactly are those "obvious" reasons?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 28, 2015)

Getting parents to attend in the inner city, and men to attend in the suburbs, administrators to take time away from budgets and bus schedules.  These are Just some of the insurmountable problems...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 28, 2015)

I see....  so it's not that Black kids are so much less controllable  than White kids... or that their parents ( usually just a mother because there usually isn't a father present)  just don't give a crap and refuse to be involved..  I would hate to think there was any stereotyping going on.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 28, 2015)

An educational guru on behavior once told me that if I could come up with a technique to save the lower class to let him know and we could make a fortune.  I haven't been able to do it and neither has anyone else.  It is not stereotyping, it is just a reality, and the same goes for the middle class, especially the men and school officials...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 28, 2015)

Lower class?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 28, 2015)

Yup, the upper, the middle, and the lower do exist...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 28, 2015)

I think it's more like   Affluence..... just getting by...... and abject poverty.     Shifting a  little of the wealth downward would do wonders..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 28, 2015)

Millions have been thrown on every kind of program imaginable and not much has changed.  Money is not the answer, responsible parenting is, but no one knows how to make it happen...


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 28, 2015)

Making the maths lesson more interesting and motivating the students to engage is what it is really about.
Better teacher training always helps.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 28, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> That's what teens do. Adults have to behave better than teens.
> 
> I can't understand why a school has a police officer enforcing discipline.
> I would have ordered him out of the class room.
> If he wouldn't go I'd have dismissed the class.



Warri, they’re called School Resource Officers (SRO) and friends who are/(were) teachers tell me they are hired to enforce discipline and crime prevention. They are even on school staff in upscale suburbs. It’s my understanding that Canada also has SROs.

I assume this officer was called in by the teacher.


----------



## BobF (Oct 28, 2015)

Thinking back to my Jr High and High School days, it was the teachers that had control in their hands, and they did use their hands to ensure obedience and control.    We could be grabbed by the shoulders and jerked to upright if slumping down and not studying.   We could be grabbed and push against the wall if acting up.   Yes, the teachers were doing that all the time, both men and women.   Still not behaving we got sent to the principle for more corrections, which might be a paddling or messages sent to parents, and more corrections from the home.    A nearby Catholic school had sisters that would carry a ruler and cause the problems to hold our their hands for a swat or too on the back of the hand.   My friends that went there said it smarted a lot.

Then for the 'non violent' folks the teachers were denied the right or ability to touch the students any more.   Undisciplined became more of a problem so 'in school police' were created.   End result, now the police are considered animals.   The problem lies in discipline that should be taught from birth on into the future.   The problem is our children no longer seem to get any education about discipline.    Freedom to be jerks seems to be the current education system.

That student deserved to get educated.    Phones should not be allowed in schools.    Attendance should all be about discipline and studying and learning.    I think she had a well deserved learning experience.    We should not have to have police in our schools.    Why restrict the teachers from enforcing discipline?    It seemed to have worked in the past.

Time to quite blaming the teachers or police for the problems involved with maintaining good discipline.    It all comes from the homes.   Solutions must be found.    Many folks that can, do send their children to private schools, for better discipline and learning.   What happened to those correctional schools we once had.   Probably no longer allowed.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 28, 2015)

So Bob.. do you agree with what the officer in the video did to that girl?


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 28, 2015)

Yes we do have SRO. However they have a very limited mandate. This type of behaviour would never be tolerated, heads would roll. This adversarial us versus them attitude is not part of our culture, although racism still persists. Currently targeting Muslims. Sigh.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 28, 2015)

From the time I started teaching in 1963 no girl over the age of 13 was subjected to corporal punishment, although the cane could be administered to boys of any age. Later all corporal punishment was abolished and a good thing too.

 Tough schools don't need police officers, they need inspired educational leaders, like this one

http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/principal...ool-is-a-study-in-success-20140723-zw0nv.html

http://tedxsydney.com/site/speakerProfile.cfm?speaker=374

http://www.abc.net.au/local/stories/2014/07/24/4053218.htm

 My husband was in the first ever intake at Punchbowl Boys HS and at that time it was mostly Anglo but a bit wild.
 Later the area demographic changed to mostly Lebanese and the school had a really bad reputation. Rough was probably a bit too mild a description.
 Jihad Dib restored the students' pride in themselves and you don't do that by assaulting them.


----------



## BobF (Oct 28, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> So Bob.. do you agree with what the officer in the video did to that girl?



Whether I agree or not is not the point I was making.    Discipline in our schools must be made important and that is not happening with these lack of discipline folks that are messing up our countries first class.

Conclusion is NO.    I think that persons attitude should have been instilled long before she got to that level.   My question about our training schools for out of order students.   What happened to them?    Why do they allow cell phones into schools?    Far too much to just start judging all police on one incident.   But if the responses were defiant, there must be a conclusion.   Forbearance just brings on more nastiness in the future and after being presented with forbearance with continued obstinate attitude, something must happen.

The courts will collect all information possible and then make a decision.   Much smarter than all of us just making instant judgements based on a few seconds of film.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 28, 2015)

Violence begets violence. Child abuse is not an acceptable form of "discipline." Such actions beget fear and rage. So many old men attacking nurses--relics from a time when "women knew their place!" Oh, the stories my nephew's RN wife has shared with me.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 28, 2015)

Maybe Sidney Poitier should be consulted...


----------



## BobF (Oct 28, 2015)

I live in a mixed neighborhood.   My next door neighbors are blacks, originally from Chicago.   They are very good neighbors and their children are all well disciplined at home.   We have grandma, daughter, family friends, children from relatives of grandma, all being part of the family.  Grandma had worked in the school system in Chicago.   So being black need not be the situation here.   She was out of hand, needed corrected, different tactics needed.   What would they have been?   Maybe he should have just picked up the chair and girl and walked here straight to the principals office.   He looked strong enough to have done that.   At least till out of the class so the teacher could restart teaching.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 28, 2015)

BobF said:


> I live in a mixed neighborhood.   My next door neighbors are blacks, originally from Chicago.   They are very good neighbors and their children are all well disciplined at home.   We have grandma, daughter, family friends, children from relatives of grandma, all being part of the family.  Grandma had worked in the school system in Chicago.   So being black need not be the situation here.   She was out of hand, needed corrected, different tactics needed.   What would they have been?   Maybe he should have just picked up the chair and girl and walked here straight to the principals office.   He looked strong enough to have done that.   At least till out of the class so the teacher could restart teaching.




So refusing to hand over her personal property is what YOU consider "out of hand"?  and deserving of corporal punishment?   She wasn't yelling.. or jumping up and down or swearing.. or throwing things or attacking anyone.... All she was doing was sitting in her assigned seat and refusing to hand over her phone.  That's it..  So I guess if she WERE doing any of those things you would feel the officer should have killed her?


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 28, 2015)

This was a slow escalation beginning with student disrupting class and defying requests & demands to stop using her cell phone in class from the teacher, school administrator and then deputy. This basically turned into an resisting arrest incident. Also for the girl to be flipped like that she had already anchored herself into the chair and/or was already holding on to or had hands near the deputy/SRO. Sheriff says she had hit the deputy. Once you hit a law enforcement officer and legally & physically what does expect to happen, really.

http://www.thedailybeast.com/cheats/2015/10/27/sheriff-defends-girl-student-hit-cop.html

That being said I think they could probably find a better way to deal with defiant students like this, especially in a day & age of cell phones which shouldn't even be allowed in the classroom. Some say teachers should be allowed to have cell phone jammers in the classroom.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 28, 2015)

QS, you are taking it to an extreme.   She obviously was asked by the teacher to put the phone away or turn it over and pick it up after class or after school.  She probably gave the teacher a raft of you know what and he called for help...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 28, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> QS, you are taking it to an extreme.   She obviously was asked by the teacher to put the phone away or turn it over and pick it up after class or after school.  She probably gave the teacher a raft of you know what and he called for help...



Not according to witnesses.    By the way..  did you know that all the kids referred to that officer as "Officer SLAM?"   

http://www.rawstory.com/2015/10/msn...olina-cop-filmed-attacking-girl-officer-slam/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 28, 2015)

They just said on the news that the cop is going to be fired over this and probably face charges, so that's a good thing.  Refusing to put your cell phone away or leaving a classroom is not grounds to be body slammed, beaten up or arrested, IMO.  Something is very wrong with this picture, this is still America, isn't it?


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 28, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> They just said on the news that the cop is going to be fired over this and probably face charges, so that's a good thing.  Refusing to put your cell phone away or leaving a classroom is not grounds to be body slammed, beaten up or arrested, IMO.  Something is very wrong with this picture, this is still America, isn't it?



And the only person to stand up for the girl was also handcuffed and arrested and now faces charges...  The whole thing is just horrible and unjustified.  A 16 y/o is still a child..  Children can be difficult.. She did nothing to warrant what happened to her.    I'm really glad that cop is being fired. AND that he is facing charges.  I sure would be pressing charges if I were that girls mother.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 28, 2015)

The other child is facing charges also? For trying to protect that girl? Are these people on glue? I don't understand what is happening here.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 28, 2015)

IMHO one solution first addresses electronic devices. When I went back to college it was the beginning of everyone having electronic devices. There were some profs that had a box or basket on their desk. First order of the day before class...all pagers-remember those?, phones and other noise makers in the basket. It was by choice however if a students device interrupted a lecture more than once it was understood that student was to leave. Of course in college you're paying to be there. If you miss an important lecture you might fail an important quiz or test so there's more accountability. 


To give some people an understanding of urban schools. Sometimes the troublemakers are out of control because their parental figures give them too much discipline, not because they're left to run wild. I remember a parent conference. The student was fairly bright but just not working up to what he was capable of. Twice during the conference his Mom tried to cuff his ears. She was irate that he wasn't doing what he was told to do however minor. That's the kind of young man who will hold in his anger until it explodes someday. It's sad how much potential some of the problem kids have. But it takes a special educator to tap into it.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 28, 2015)

Fur you are so right about excess discipline. The lucky ones often end up in my office in later years, others cut a swathe of violence and emotional  destruction against themselves, and/or others, than can perpetuate the same pattern for generations.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 28, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> The other child is facing charges also? For trying to protect that girl? Are these people on glue? I don't understand what is happening here.



http://www.carbonated.tv/news/south-carolina-student-spring-valley-arrest-witness-video


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 28, 2015)

He was fired.

[h=1]Sheriff: School officer fired after tossing student in class[/h]

*news.yahoo.com*/sheriff-decide-deputy-keeps-job-classroom-arrest-083335261.html
By MEG KINNARD 22 minutes ago                COLUMBIA, S.C. (AP) — A deputy was fired Wednesday after  video showed him flipping a teen backward out of her desk and tossing  her across a classroom, with the sheriff saying the officer did not  follow proper procedures and training.
 Richland County Senior Deputy Ben Fields was told of his  firing late Wednesday morning, Sheriff Leon Lott said. Lott said he  would not describe the now-former resource officer at Spring Valley High  School as remorseful, but that Fields was sorry the incident happened  and tried to do his job.
 The student was being disruptive and refused to leave the  classroom despite being told by a teacher and administrator to do so,  Lott said, and that's when Fields was brought in Monday to remove her  from the class. She again refused, and Fields told her she was under  arrest, Lott said.
 She continued to refuse, and video shows the deputy flipping  the teen backward and then throwing her across the room. At that point,  Lott said, Fields did not use proper procedure.
 "I can tell you what he should not have done: He should not have thrown that student," Lott said during a news conference.
 The agency's training unit looked at video of the incident  and determined Fields did not follow proper training and procedure, the  sheriff said.
 


 
 Lott said he would not release Fields' personnel file,  saying only that some complaints have been filed in the past against  him, none of which came from the school district.
 Court records show at least three complaints, though Fields prevailed in two of those cases.
 Trial is set for January in the case of an expelled student  who claims Fields targeted blacks and falsely accused him of being a  gang member in 2013. In another case, a federal jury sided with Fields  after a black couple accused him of excessive force and battery during a  noise complaint arrest in 2005. A third lawsuit, dismissed in 2009,  involved a woman who accused him of battery and violating her rights  during a 2006 arrest.
 Calls for Fields to be fired began mounting almost  immediately after the video surfaced, and the FBI began a federal civil  rights investigation at Lott's request. The confrontation was captured  on cellphones by students, one of whom said it all started when the girl  pulled out her cellphone and refused her math teacher's attempt to take  it away during class.
 Lott had said Tuesday that the girl was uninjured in the  confrontation but "may have had a rug burn." However, her attorney  contradicted that.
 


 
 "She now has a cast on her arm, she has neck and back  injuries. She has a Band-Aid on her forehead where she suffered rug burn  on her forehead," Columbia attorney Todd Rutherford told ABC's "Good  Morning America" on Wednesday.
 The sheriff suspended Fields without pay Monday. Lott, who rushed  home from an out of town conference when the news broke, said that a  teacher and vice principal in the classroom at the time felt the officer  acted appropriately.
 Email, phone and text messages for Fields have not been returned.
 More than a dozen parents and community members spoke out at  a Tuesday night meeting of the Richland 2 School District. Some, black  and white alike, said that the issue wasn't based on race and that the  incident shows that teachers and administrators need to work harder on  finding ways to handle defiant students.
 


 
 "If that was my daughter ... that officer being fired would  be the least of his worries," Conwell said. "We are sick and tired of  black women being abused. You can say it's not racist all you want to."
 The deputy also arrested a second girl who verbally objected  to his actions. Both girls were charged with disturbing schools and  released to their parents. Their names were not officially released.
 The second student, Niya Kenny, told WLTX-TV that she felt  she had to say something. Doris Kenny said she's proud her daughter was  "brave enough to speak out against what was going on."
 Lott said the charges against the two students would not be  dropped and would be dealt with at a later date. However, he commended  the students who recorded the incident, saying he encouraged citizens to  record authorities and bring it to his attention if they think  something is wrong.
 "I can't fix problems if I don't know about it," Lott said.
 Sheriff's officials have stressed that the incident was not  an issue of race. But a local NAACP official, who praised the Justice  Department for investigating, said this was not something white students  had to deal with.
 "To be thrown out of her seat as she was thrown, and dumped  on the floor ... I don't ever recall a female student who is not of  color (being treated this way)," South Carolina's NAACP president,  Lonnie Randolph Jr., said Tuesday.
 ___
 Kinnard can be reached on Twitter at http://twitter.com/MegKinnardAP .


----------



## BobF (Oct 28, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> So refusing to hand over her personal property is what YOU consider "out of hand"?  and deserving of corporal punishment?   She wasn't yelling.. or jumping up and down or swearing.. or throwing things or attacking anyone.... All she was doing was sitting in her assigned seat and refusing to hand over her phone.  That's it..  So I guess if she WERE doing any of those things you would feel the officer should have killed her?



Yes, you must have been there as you know everything.   My opinion is to let the courts determine the extent.   Why was that policeman there?    Wasn't it a request by the staff for him to arrive and control things.    Just for the phone?    I doubt it as the staff could handle just mouthy students.  Some more details will have to be given to justify the policeman for being there.   No patience for some on this forum.   Instant gratification seems to be the only way of thinking.   That kind of thinking is what often causes bad things to happen, like shootings.   Mellow out a bit and wait for the courts to act.  The courts being judicial or management.    By one post it seems the police management has already made a decision.     Maybe the judicial folks will be next.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 28, 2015)

Too late bob... the Attacker was fired... and that was the very best outcome.   I'm sure he will face charges.. if not criminal then certainly civil..  and he will lose.


----------



## BobF (Oct 28, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Too late bob... the Attacker was fired... and that was the very best outcome.   I'm sure he will face charges.. if not criminal then certainly civil..  and he will lose.



Too late for what?    What I have been talking about since the beginning was to let the court make their decision.    All this hateful nonsense being tossed about makes no difference at all.    I don't think any of us have the authority to just demand that all think in the same terms and words.   I said early on that I did not think the policeman took proper actions, and you know that to be true.   But you never let up and just keep posting as if I was the guilty one.   Some day you will have to wake up and allow others to have responses that may differ from yours and it is OK for that to happen.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 28, 2015)

> Some day you will have to wake up and allow others to have responses that may differ from yours and it is OK for that to happen.





> Yes, you must have been there as you know everything.



Why the unnecessary personal attacks Bob?


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 28, 2015)

To late in that he was fired...  As you said.. we will see what the courts do now..  at least he is not around kids any longer,


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 28, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Why the unnecessary attacks Bob?




Is that anything new Jim?   In fact I almost expect that of our dear Bob.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 28, 2015)

Local news conducted a viewer poll:

*"Do you think the officer should have been fired?"

No - 54%
Yes - 46%

*Interesting. (I haven't seen any national polls, yet)


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm thinking the Principal needs to be replaced with someone more enlightened. 
Leadership is sadly lacking here.


----------



## pumpkin (Oct 28, 2015)

Sad that kids have no respect for authority today. That is what they are taught at home. Why would anyone want to be a teacher?


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 28, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> I'm thinking the Principal needs to be replaced with someone more enlightened.
> Leadership is sadly lacking here.



Some blame the teacher and others the deputy but it is an administrator who gave THE final orders to get that girl out of there.


----------



## MaryZPA (Oct 28, 2015)

I taught for 35 years before retiring in June, and certainly dealt with my share of difficult kids. But part of being a good teacher is knowing how to handle kids. I never would have considered calling the police to deal with a student...and if some cop had walked into my classroom and manhandled one of my kids like that, I would have thrown HIM out the door.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 28, 2015)

pumpkin said:


> Sad that kids have no respect for authority today. That is what they are taught at home. Why would anyone want to be a teacher?


I would. If I had my time over and still had my strength I would love to have a crack at teaching maths to that class.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 28, 2015)

The fact still stands that unfortunately a lot of people are drawn to a career in law enforcement that have no business being allowed near a gun or badge. Some officers I've known personally. Someone with PSTD from his time in the service. On the job he was medicated and fairly stable. But when he took naps during some shifts people feared waking him. Seems he'd wake up swinging sometimes and he was a real big guy. Officer two was a state trooper, I remember him from junior high. You know the kid everybody else used as a punching bag? Really hope he didn't ever have a chance to pull over an ex-classmate. You don't have to be wrapped too tight to get through the academy. I passed the written test and failed the obstacle course by about six seconds...of course I was 26, now I'd break a hip. But there isn't any in depth psych testing in most states.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 28, 2015)

I am sooo tired of hearing the same old litany today that our parents fed as eons ago. Kids today don't have a proper respect for authority, bad parenting etc. Remember the rumbles of the fifties? The rebellion of later decades? As for parenting, remember when women and kids had basically no rights? Physical and ****** abuse were  ignored etc? No thanks. For many, the good old days never existed.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 28, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I am sooo tired of hearing the same old litany today that our parents fed as eons ago. Kids today don't have a proper respect for authority, bad parenting etc. Remember the rumbles of the fifties? The rebellion of later decades? As for parenting, remember when women and kids had basically no rights? Physical and ****** abuse were  ignored etc? No thanks. For many, the good old days never existed.



I tend to agree...  Sometimes when respect is demanded.. it's really subservience that's desired.


----------



## BobF (Oct 28, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Why the unnecessary personal attacks Bob?



If any personal attacks took place Jim, it was the often repeated Bob blah blah blah.   For me to have to listen to all those personal reprimands and then be told not to attack seems a bit out of order also.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 28, 2015)

Bob... There is a handy dandy little feature in "settings" section..  It's called the Ignore feature.. and please feel free to use it.    I will NOT.... i repeat NOT let you get away with some of the things you spout without a rebuttal..  SO.. if you don't like it.. there is a way you don't have to read it.. and you can happily talk to yourself.. because if you notice..?   I'm about the only one who bothers to respond to  your nonsense.  Seriously.. no one really pays attention to you but me..  If I stop you really will be talking to yourself..  But.. maybe that's the way you want it.


----------



## BobF (Oct 28, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Bob... There is a handy dandy little feature in "settings" section..  It's called the Ignore feature.. and please feel free to use it.    I will NOT.... i repeat NOT let you get away with some of the things you spout without a rebuttal..  SO.. if you don't like it.. there is a way you don't have to read it.. and you can happily talk to yourself.. because if you notice..?   I'm about the only one who bothers to respond to  your nonsense.  Seriously.. no one really pays attention to you but me..  If I stop you really will be talking to yourself..  But.. maybe that's the way you want it.



Keep on posting facts all you want but try to stay away from personal insults and personal put downs.    I try in all my posts to use real information of general form.   I will read your liberal stuff but the reality that I point out is real, not just some dream talk.   Have your inputs supported and leave off the personal insults, but maybe you can't do that as that become too political correct for some to do.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm done with you bob...  talk to yourself.


----------



## BobF (Oct 28, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I'm done with you bob...  talk to yourself.



Thank you.   Now maybe some others will find time to comment on the threads too.


----------



## mitchezz (Oct 28, 2015)

I suppose she should be grateful he didn't pull out his gun and shoot her......


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 28, 2015)

Or slam the girl who wanted to help her classmate. Jeez.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 29, 2015)

Wait for it.....  here come the threads on the Big Black kids hurting the White teachers...  Ooooopppss   we already have one started... hahahahahahaha...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 29, 2015)

And you don't know what to say about it...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 29, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> And you don't know what to say about it...




What is there to say about it Ralphy?   because a black kid did that to a white teacher that made it OKie Dokie for that cop to throw that black girl across the room?  Seriously... why bring up strawmen like that..  Body slamming is never OK  no matter who does it... but it's particularly odious when a 300 pound man does it to a 16 year old female..  no?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 29, 2015)

You will never let go of your need to point out white on black violence but You could at least comment on the black on white violence...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 29, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> You will never let go of your need to point out white on black violence but You could at least comment on the black on white violence...




ME??    I'm not the one who posted the thread about the Black kid body slamming the White teacher, to prove some kind of unnecessary point.     I think YOU are the one with the problem with race.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 29, 2015)

No problem here, just trying to maintain a balance...


----------



## mitchezz (Oct 29, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> No problem here, just trying to maintain a balance...



Tit for tat?


----------



## 911 (Nov 2, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> I just heard this on the news a few minutes ago but hear it went viral yesterday. WHAT on earth was that sorry butt ************* idiot thinking? I mean when I heard the report...belligerant student blahblahblah. Okay wait a second here. I've had some teaching experience and had teens of my own. Teenagers can be the most hateful creatures you'll ever have to deal with I'm not proud of it but my middle girl at 16 pushed so very many buttons one night that I totally would have given her a well deserved beating. Fortunately someone stopped me and that's totally not my nature anyways.
> 
> But as a teacher or law enforcement in schools you try every avenue for discipline except being physical. You can restrain a student who is a threat to themselves or others or is outright trying to attack you. But my G-d that video...there's another clip of this baboon doing serious weight lifting. The student is female and appears rather slightly built. If you can't bear to watch the video...he picks up her sitting at her desk and flings both of them. Roid rage much? I hope they nail this guy so hard he won't even be able to be a supermarket bagger when they're done.



Then again...http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/ct-walkout-south-carolina-20151031-story.html


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 2, 2015)

> Fields, who also coached football...


Could this be the reason why the boys were supporting the brutish officer against the teenage girl? 
They lost their football coach?


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 2, 2015)

It isn't about race, it's about violence. A baboon throwing a slightly built girl like a bowling ball, no matter how defiant she might have been is wrong. Those young men beating the principal deserved to get pepper sprayed and hauled to juvenile court. Physical violence is wrong across the board.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 2, 2015)

I agree Fur, just like this elderly blind man was roughed up unnecessarily by an overly-zealous cop. https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...it-Against-Police-Officer-for-Excessive-Force


----------

